# The Mouse Who Was Over-Packed



## SifuPhil (May 4, 2014)

I know this might sound like the latest Disney/Pixar movie, but it's just an observation I made the other day when I received the new wireless mouse I had ordered.

It's a mouse, right? About 4" long by 2" wide, and a mere 1-1/2" high.

So why did they pack it like it was hazardous waste?



See that tiny red thing in the middle? That's the mouse.

The mouse works flawlessly, but I've come to the conclusion that both Logitech, the manufacturer, and Best Buy, the retailer, aren't exactly concerned about reducing the world's waste stream or building a green business. 

And yes, I know I'd be the first one griping if the mouse had arrived broken, but this was over-kill - there was NO reason for this much packaging.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

I love it when things I order are packed well, even over-packed.  It's very aggravating to receive something that has been broken during delivery, having to return it and wait for a replacement is a big PIA.  I receive some pretty beaten up packages sometimes, even half ripped open, luckily not all items are fragile.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2014)

Got to agree with you Phil. Way too much packing. Another thing that gets to me is those packing peanuts. Big box, hundreds of peanuts and your item in this mess somewhere. God forbid if the wind catches the box and the peanuts spill out. What a mess.


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)

At least it wasn't filled with those damned foam packing peanuts that fly everywhere no matter how you try to contain them after finally getting the mouse you ordered.


----------



## kcvet (May 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I love it when things I order are packed well, even over-packed.  It's very aggravating to receive something that has been broken during delivery, having to return it and wait for a replacement is a big PIA.  I receive some pretty beaten up packages sometimes, even half ripped open, luckily not all items are fragile.




looks like UPS


----------



## kcvet (May 5, 2014)

to much packing may not be enough


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> At least it wasn't filled with those damned foam packing peanuts that fly everywhere no matter how you try to contain them after finally getting the mouse you ordered.



Oh, now you've gone and given me some truly evil ideas concerning packing materials and SnagglePuss ...


----------

